# Oregon Tractor swap meet, June 25-26, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

June 25-26 Brooks OR
Branch 15 Annual Swap Meet
Western Antique Powerland
Call George Moore 503-246-2204


----------

